# T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock?



## davidgel (Jan 5, 2001)

I need to go junkyard robbing soon to get a T3 60 trim for my 16vTABA project, can anyone tell me on what car they came stock on?
Preferably cars easily findable for low cost, I will have the turbo rebuilt by a local shop here before installing it!
Thanks,


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (davidgel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I need to go junkyard robbing soon to get a T3 60 trim for my 16vTABA project, can anyone tell me on what car they came stock on?
Preferably cars easily findable for low cost, I will have the turbo rebuilt by a local shop here before installing it!
Thanks,[HR][/HR]​The super 60 is only made by turbonetics, other places sell them too, but they come stamped with turbonetics all over them. 60 trims come in the single turbo 300zx's,merkur xr4ti's, ford thunderwhore, and that about it from the top of my head.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (killa)*

As well as Mustang SVO's. Man you're slacking you missed one







The easy well to tell a Thunderbird Turbocoupe from afar is the hood scoops.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (need_a_VR6)*

t3-60 is pretty small for a 16V 2.0 motor. A t3/t4 is a much better choice. They aren't terribly expensive new/rebuilt either.
I might run a low boost t3-60 on a 9.5-10:1 2. 16V, just for mad spoolup time, and streetability, but i wouldn't expect the world from a turbo that cannot flow.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (mrkrad)*

Please clarify how it could be too small for a 16V 2.0, yet they come factory on Ford & Merkur 2.3's, and the Nissan 300 ZX that is a 6 cylinder of much higher displacement yet (though I'm not certain of exact #'s). I'm not trying to be sarcastic, just wondering if there are other differences in the motors that may play a factor besides just displacement. Also, I believe turbo choice is largely based on what the owner wants out of the vehicle. A small turbo that spooled quickly would be great on a car used for autocrossing. For drag racing, a larger one might be preferable. Mostly personal opinion anyways.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (dazed&confused)*

It ALL depends on what kind of boost you want out of it. A 60trim really starts to die after 15psi efficency wise on a high rpm motor like a 16v. 
Also, the 60trims on all the Ford cars came with two different turbine A/R's .48 and .63. Lower the number, sooner the boost, more restriciton up top.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (need_a_VR6)*

Part of my problem is that I still don't fully understand what all of the number's mean and often confuse them. Like you mentioned that the Ford 60 trims came with two different turbine A/R's (.48 & .63). I thought that when discussing the "trim" of a turbo, that this is what we we refering to, thus only the .63 A/R is a "60 trim". Again, I don't fully understand how all of this works yet, so there is a good possibility that I am confused here - nothing new.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (dazed&confused)*

60 trim is the hot side, the .48/.63 AR is the cold side.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (dazed&confused)*

Compressors are usually discussed by "Trim" numbers. They all have an associated A/R number, but they're barely used for discussion purposes. They are also governed by frame size (T3, T4, etc).
Turbines go by A/R, wheel trim, and frame size. .48 or .63 is the A/R which looks like this:








The bigger your A/R the larger your turbine housing is, the later it'll make boost and the later it'll become restrictive. 
Turbine frame size is your T3, T4, etc. Basically, it's just an indication of roughly how big it is, how it mounts, etc.
Turbine trim is determined by the the turbine wheel and how it's made. They HAVE to be matched to a machined housing to work correctly. You don't have to worry about this at all because all junkyard T3's have standard (stage1, -72, whatever) turbine wheels in them.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (need_a_VR6)*

The 60 trim fits well in a 1.8t, but may be slightly small for a 2.0L. Just take a look at the turbo calculators and compressor maps:
http://www.turbofast.com.au/turbomap.html
What I mean by too small is that the turbo may spool up too soon and not be able to keep boost until red line. If the turbo is too small, you'll get a lot of torque, but it'll die higher up in the rpm range. Too small is good for city driving, like a K03 on a 1.8t. Too big a turbo is something like a T04 on a 1.8 liter. To make boost, you need to rev it to 5krpm, and the engine runs out of rpm before it gets to the right side of the compressor map. A turbo that's too big is really no good to anyone, because you'll have low torque, and a very small power rpm range.
Your choice of A/R may help as well in a 60 trim. A .48 A/R is perfect for a 1.8t, and a .63 is still good, but slightly oversized. I'm running a T3 super 60 .48 A/R on a 1.8t because the super 60 is slightly oversized (more power), but compensated this with the ball bearing option, and a 3¨ inlet for better spoolup. If I had a 2.0L, I think I'd go super 60 .63 A/R, no need for BB or 3¨ intlet. The .63 A/R also has about 12% more potential in air-flow (more air-flow = more hp). The 60 trim is also good, and should be good enough for 260whp @ 12-15psi, and around 300whp if you don't care that it lasts very long (20+psi). If you'd prefer to go slightly oversized, a T3/T4B is a good choice.
Speedy G


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (need_a_VR6)*

Thanks, That helps a lot.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (dazed&confused)*

Just to let you know i have a T3 super 60 with a .82 A/R and i love it, it does not run out of airflow, ,full boost around 4400rpm-4700rpm, made max power at 7000rpm 206whp at 11-12psi with a leaky internal wastegate. Yes i would prefer a T3/T04E with either 46 or 50trim but for now that's what i have and way more improvement, like my downpipe 2 1/4"







there is 235whp easy in my set up. i got a few goodies to make it there on the way.... Oh ya and it's only a stage 1 wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sixtyinsix (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: T3 60 trim or T3 Super 60 what did they come on stock? (euroroccoT)*

Here's some extra info for your junkyard scrounging. I pulled (and still have) a Merkur xr4ti tubo. It's a T3, intake side has an A/R of .63, exhaust A/R is .60. It has a water cooled center bearing section. They're a pain to unbolt from the exhaust manifold. Namkaz and I removed the manifold first, then unbolted the turbo. Also the internal wastegate won't work in a VW (faces the wrong way and the flange bolt pattern only works with Ford downpipes). Before you leave the junkyard try and swap the wastegate section with one from a Saabs or Volvos T3 turbo. Also try to read "Maximum Boost" by Corkey Bell, published by Robert Bentely. Very good source for turbo system info. HTH's.


----------

